
Coding snobs are not helping out children prepare for the future - baron816
http://qz.com/703335/coding-snobs-are-not-helping-our-children-prepare-for-the-future/
======
baron816
Why does the media continually attack tech for being too white an male? What
about other forms of engineering, or law, or medicine, or finance, or
accounting? Those high paying industries are just as heavily dominated by men.
Tech at least allows people without expensive degrees and family connections
to get jobs. Even self-taught coders can succeed in the industry. And there's
already a big effort to recruit more women and minorities.

~~~
Finnucane
There are obviously long-standing cultural reasons why women and minorities
are underrepresented in some fields. But the the subtext of articles like this
one seems to be that we won't get more women and minorities to be programmers
unless we make programming itself easier for them. It's actually rather
condescending.

